# A laser that is'nt seen in the forums



## abeepak1 (May 25, 2006)

Hey Guys Just Wanna Know but are these lasers actually good? These are the 5mW ones with the APC and if there is anyone out there who knows how to mod it then would be nice. AS YOU SEE THE PICTURE, THIS LASER AINT THE PEN ONES SO I REALLY NEED HELP


----------



## tobjectpascal (May 25, 2006)

someone said you just remove the button and turn the pot under it, you may need a drill.


----------



## Manzerick (May 25, 2006)

I have one and it's real solid. It's almost too bright to use indoors (my boss told me not to bring it in again)


----------



## Dmndrgn (May 25, 2006)

tobjectpascal said:


> someone said you just remove the button and turn the pot under it, you may need a drill.


 
i too have this laser. but you cant just simply remove the button to get at the pot. i dont know if drilling is doable (or posible) seeing that this is one solid laser and the pot cant be seen by removing the button. i wish i could figure out how to get the inner workings removed so as to get to the pot without damaging the casing


----------



## cbfull (May 25, 2006)

The button on that laser looks like it is made of rubber, and if it is I would not recommend removing it from the unit. The rubber button covers have a terrible tendency to tear.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2006)

That's the Novophone, which I evaluated right here if you're interested.


----------



## Dmndrgn (May 28, 2006)

so i guess that means no one knows how to get the insides of this laser out so it can be modified. guess until someone figures it out i will have to make do with just modding my Leadlight 105 from atlasnova when it arrives


----------



## jkaiser3000 (May 29, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea how to take it out, but they must have gotten it in somehow, right?. So I guess it's the opposite process of getting it in, to get it out :lolsign:

Sorry, just wanted to add some humor to this thread .

But don't despair, somebody somewhere will figure out how to do that.


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 1, 2006)

anymore suggestions or comments guys? I really need help with this one and also, if anyone has a picture of this laser in action then plz post it up for me to see.


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 1, 2006)

I've already asked Novophone and he says it is possible to mod the laser but he doesnt know how to get inside the laser without tearing it apart:laughing:


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 3, 2006)

maybe some one should try and convince him or someone else to try it


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 5, 2006)

i have 1 of these lasers.it's built VERY well.o and yes u can do the pot mod just by taking off the button.all you do is pull out the button and turn the pot with a very small screw driver.you have to turn it at a angle but the results are awarding.from wat people tell me to cut black tape u need at least 50mW.Just by doing the pot mod i guess i went from 5-50mW.lol! but yes very nice laser.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 5, 2006)

o yea by the way there is no APC in these lasers.


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 5, 2006)

i cant evan see the pot on mine when i take off the button


----------



## pixar (Jun 5, 2006)

It's possible there are many companies using the same basic design with different innards.

There are leadlights and leadlight clones with different innards, and I've seen these designs being described as being german made - maybe the far east copies them or originates them. Either way - it would appear that unless you take a can opener (TM) to them you are not going to open them without ruining the good looks.


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 5, 2006)

so its hopless then...... dang it i really wanted to mod it


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 5, 2006)

haha.yea i guess some peoples lasers look the same on the outside but is different in the inside.i bought mine from N***phone on ebay.Then i jess took out the button and the pot was about 1cm away.i turned the pot and was amazed.i read in these CPF forums that if your laser can make holes and smoke electrical tape your laser is at least 50mW.if that the case that means i got 50mW just from a pot mod!!! lol! well all i can say is this model is a VERY well made laser.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 6, 2006)

Has any one else bought this greenie from N*******e and been able to successfully access the adjustment pot????


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: A laser that is'nt seen in the forums- Protected r123 cell*

Has anyone tried a protected r123 in this green laser (I noted that it uses the cr123..) That should also ramp up the output, shouldn't it ?????


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 6, 2006)

whats a protected r123? Some kinda different type of cr123?


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes a diiferent kind of 123 batery: A "protected" rechargeable version of the cr123 battery, except it's a 3.7 volt, whereas the standard 3.0 volt lithium batteries are lower in voltage. The protected 3.7 volt 123 make your LED flashlight a fair bit brighter as a result. The risk is if it will overdrive the laser module...

A good explanation of these batteries can be found at www.lighthound.com


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 6, 2006)

OK I bought mine from NOVOPHONE but havent opened mine yet, so what you are saying is, if I remove the button then the pot will be approximatley 1cm away from the button hole? 


If its possible, would anyone be kind enough to mail a picture of the location of the pot in the NOVOPHONE laser for me? Thanks

E-mail-> [email protected]


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Almost Forgot...Dj_sTyLz808 Can you mail me the picture of how to remove the button without ripping or damaging it? The E-mail is provided in the post above.
 
Oh and How to put the button back in too.:huh:


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah found the pot on mine (wich i too got from N*******e). its about 1cm away from the botton and about .5-1cm of center. i was just thinking about drilling because i tried for 3 hours to turn the pot but was unable to

EDIT:
well i succesfully modded mine. had to rotate the innards inorder to do it. luckilt the pot had a flat edge facing the button which i used as the surface to turn the pot. i can prolle get it more fine tune if i drill wich i might do....unless sone fiqures out how to take out the innards without ruining the laser


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 6, 2006)

So how exactly could you rotate the innards? can you post up the steps because Im a noob here and dont want to risk destroying my laser.:thumbsdow


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 7, 2006)

ok sorry i took so long guyz.but yea sometimes u do have to rotate the innards.to do so u have to take out the battery and down by the spring u'll c a reddish cover of sumsort, u just take a screw driver look through the button whole and turn the whole circuit board untill u c the pot.and to take out the button just pull it out with your fingers it'z like silicone or sumtin so it'll be able to handle and it wont rip.but im glad some1 else finally figured it out also.(=.dmndrgn did u c a big increase? wat is ur output now?after the pot mod my mW'z was estimated at 50mW.lol! i found out that these pointers are actually considered a class 3 "B".so datz good.=) i hoped i helped u all.


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 7, 2006)

well i cant get a fine tuned pot mod just yet. im gonna just get a metal drill bit and hand drill a hole over the pot to i can use tinyer movements.

cause i know for i fact that ill be able to squeeze a little more power out of this thing. also i need a new battery for mine so my power level may actually be stronger than it currently is because of the weak battery


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Just let me know as soon as you pot mod the laser ok? Really want to know the amount of output power it could gain 

I would also like to know whether this mod would shorten the laser life span and if so, how much? And at what amount of output would be in the safe zone for this laser?(The Zone where the Laser would be left undamaged with an unshortened life span)


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 7, 2006)

well i have no may of getting a power reading. i dont think it will shorten the life by much at all. i beleive that what the manufacturer does is create the laser then use the pot to weaken it to 5mw or just below so that they can sell it as a pointer


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 8, 2006)

So what the person said above is true? If not, Then I would also like to know whether this mod would shorten the laser life span and if so, how much? And at what amount of output would be in the safe zone for this laser?(The Zone where the Laser would be left undamaged with an unshortened life span)


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Dmndrgn Can you post up some pictures according to the steps you take while pot modding the laser? and the red part at the spring that the other guy is talking about? I have absolutely no idea because Im still waiting for my laser to arrive so can you help me out?:huh2:


----------



## Meduza (Jun 8, 2006)

Is this laser good ?

I am looking around for my first laser and want one around 5mw...
this one looks nice, use nice batterys and got good runtime...

Is this a good option or should i look at something else ?


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 8, 2006)

ran into a slight problem. i noticed that my laser is really bright when you first turn it on then dims down a bit before brightening up a little. thought it was the battery but it wasnt. anybody know what it might be?


----------



## Athoul (Jun 9, 2006)

This sounds like the initial power spike inherint in all DPSS lasers. It should last no longer then a few seconds(or less) in most cases, after which your laser will fall into it's rated output. Keep in mind if your laser is <5mW, this initial spike may be up into levels that are dangerous to the eyes, so be wary of where you are aiming your laser when powering it on.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 9, 2006)

yea to get rid of that spike just turn the pot back REALLY slightly.then it should be good.and Meduza yes it is a very well built laser and is REALLY good for the price.


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 9, 2006)

if i turn it back, its not as bright. but it seems that i only have this dimming problem when i use it after its been off awhile. once ive used it a couple times it doesnt dim. so im thinking its almost like it needs to warm up before it stabilizes at its brightest, which is just a hair brighter than my pot modded Leadlight 105


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 10, 2006)

WOW!!! it'z brighter then a pot modded leadlight!!! not bad! well datz good that u figured out how 2 get rid of the dimming problem.


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah but i wish it wouldnt have to do that. and take note its only the slightest bit brighter than my pot modded 105. thinking about getting the 75mw pheonix from wicked lasers and modding it AFTER my waranty is up

Correction: i just ordered the 75mw pheonix last nite.once the 3 month warranty is up its modding time


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dmndrgn did you get your laser pot modded yet? Just Wanna know the output you've got after the mod


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 12, 2006)

yes i got it pot modded. like i said i have no way of getting an exact power rating but as i said in an ealier post it is just a hair, and i reapeat a HAIR brighter than my pot modded 105. neither will matter in a couple days as i will have my 75mw from Wicked Lasers


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 13, 2006)

OK I got it pot modded but Im not sure how to measure the out put and unfortunately I dont have the machine. So any suggestions guys, on how to measure the out put with out the machine? Although Im not even sure about the laser getting brighter.~('-'~)•~('-')~•(~'-')~


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Uhhh guys I know this sounds kind of nutty but which way do I turn the pot? clockwise or counter clockwise Anyone plz help me man.....=_=''l|


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 14, 2006)

turn it counter clockwise


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jun 14, 2006)

yes Dmndrgn is right for these models it is counter-clockwise.


----------



## pixar (Jun 15, 2006)

Wouldn't you have to turn it back and forth a bit to get the optimum point, or watch what happens when you turn it one way or the other?


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 15, 2006)

K Guys I got this really old fashion meter here and I wondering about which number to choose....The picture is below, CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEAAASE!!

[][][][][] So Which Number should I turn the Knob in the meter to? 
[]
[]
[]
\/




:huh2:


----------



## pixar (Jun 15, 2006)

DC ma 5, 5ma full scale being 5000ua

You may need to use the 10A or A socket rather than positive for current measurement - and cheaper meters like this may only be %5 accurate at best - they are not as good as the much more expensive AVO's.


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 16, 2006)

HEy Guys, Would pot modding reduce the life span of the laser? if so, By how much?:huh2:


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 16, 2006)

if you look back through the posts you will see that you have asked that question numerous times and it has been answered numerous times


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Sorry about that but I wanted to bring up this topic for other people's oppinion incase they disagreed with the previous posts.


----------



## datafrog (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi

Total newbie here. I just recieved this same model laser today and did a search on the web for modding lasers - looks like I came to the right forum at the right time - no where else have I seen any reference to this model laser! 

I managed to brighten my laser a little using methods I read here (which worked fine) though I would be a lot more careful and patient next time!
So I thought I'd register on the forums and share my experiences of modding this laser (based on the posts above from some very helpful people!).

I easily popped off the rubber button by wedging a small screwdriver under it. I found the POT slightly above and to the right of the raw button (holding the pointer upright).

I then wedged a very small screwdriver in there and tried to grab the POT with it. I rotated the POT counter-clockwise as mentioned above in the thread and tested the laser by pushing the bare button with the screwdriver - I did this a number of times to test my POT tweaking results - big mistake! This worked ok for a short while but doing it too much broke the button! Fortunatly I managed to (surprise myself) and put it back together again with the end of the screwdriver and a lot of patience.

Being new to all this, I wasn't quite sure how far I should tweak things. I probably had it right to begin with but instead of stopping, I turned the POT waay too far - no beam - then turned it too far back - no beam. It took me a couple of hours to move the POT back into the correct place - I think I damaged the POT which made it even more difficult to move. 

Very frustrating but when I managed to get the button back in and finally got the beam brightness just right (as high as it would go before failing), it all paid off. I don't have anything to compare this laser to but I was surprised at how strong the beam is. I live downtown in the middle of a bright city and can see the beam outside at night from my balcony. It's easily visible in dim light indoors and looks very cool in a foggy room (turn the hot water on in the bathroom and close the door for a minute or two!!).

The only downside is that because I modded (or near destroyed) this thing before I actually used it, I can't compare the strength of the beam with the default "factory settings".

Cheers


----------



## Dmndrgn (Jun 19, 2006)

its good you were able to use the tips in this thread. there definately is a substantial increase (mine was as, i mentioned, a hair brighter than my modded 105), but nothing beats my 75mw Pheonix that i just got in the mail yestereday. but good for you. if you ever figure out how to take out the innards of your laser without destroying it, let us know.


----------



## Athoul (Jun 19, 2006)

abeepak1 said:


> HEy Guys, Would pot modding reduce the life span of the laser? if so, By how much?:huh2:



Turning up the pot to beyond the rated specs of the didoe, will reduce its life expectancy. Turning the pot 70-80% of the way should not result in a major reduction in its life...but there will always be a slight reduction none the less. Turning the pot to max might reduce the lifetime of the diode anywhere up to 80%. In some cases it might die right away...but these arethe chances one takes when adjusting their laser


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 29, 2006)

GOOD NEW GUYS Im back again and I have almost found out how to take the innards out and this is how to do it. You guys see the line near the bottom of the button? Try holding the top with one hand and twisting the the bottom to the left. that should unscrew the back bit of the laser. Now you will see the reddish cap at the spring. Use a screw driver and try to take out the red plastic thingy which I dont know how to describe. The top bit is also unscrewable so that should help a bit. Thats is how far I could go. Hope you guys can continue the last bit and take out the innards. If you guys managed to take the innards out, please tell me how. Should make modding easier 

:goodjob:


----------



## pixar (Jun 29, 2006)

Not seeing any picture there?


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 29, 2006)

well dont know how to post it up= =''. too bad though but pay attention to the words not the picture. for those who havent read my previous post, GO RIGHT UP TO MY PREVIOUS POST READ IT AND HELP ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jun 30, 2006)

dude, ok, not to be a grudge here, but how come nobody can give good directions on how to do this? what the heck does this mean? 


Dj_sTyLz808 said:


> to do so u have to take out the battery and down by the spring u'll c a reddish cover of sumsort, u just take a screw driver look through the button whole and turn the whole circuit board untill u c the pot.


my POT is to the top right hand side of the button too.. but its no way reachable by any means. Even if I did figure out a way to "rotate" the innards, still it would be far too high to adjust. We need well written directions with pictures if possible. a sentence or two with typos isnt cutting it dudes!
those of you who did it, please write some quality instructions, it would help the rest of us out ALOT!
Thanks all!

heres a pic of where my pot is


----------



## k00zk0 (Jun 30, 2006)

That's the button. I don't see a pot there.


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2006)

Its in the back, out of focus. further proves my point how un-accessible it is.
after using this laser, I come to the conclusion that it is a complete POS. my red 635nm 5mw is alittle brighter then this. I changed the batteries several times with bran new ones. I have no idea what kind of laser the LED museum was reviewing, but it must not have been the one from novophone.
what a bummer.

proof:


----------



## k00zk0 (Jul 1, 2006)

Grab a needle, and poke it into the right side of the plus sign in the pot (right side as visable from the pic you posted) and push it so it turns the pot counter clockwise. Pull it out and repeat. Take your time. After every quarter turn, click the button carefully and check the output.

Do this and get back to me, I'm thinking of buying one of these.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jul 2, 2006)

hey sorry i never replied guyz.Yea i just got my unit from novophone and yes it is sooo easy to pot mod.Before my pot mod on the LED type checker i was only getting about 8uA at the most.Then after the pot mod it goes all the way up to 187uA's.So yea to turn the innards all you have to do is get a screw driver and turn that reddish spring retainer intill you see the pot right there in the button hole.Then you get a small flat head screw driver and turn the pot counter clockwise till the beam goes off then about 1/8th turn back till the beam comes back on and it should be all good.Well hope this helps i'll try and get some pics up if I can but can someone tell me how because i dont know.


----------



## k00zk0 (Jul 2, 2006)

Get them onto your computer from a digital camera, then host them on http://www.imageshack.us

Post the link (direct link) to the pic in here.

Can your laser burn stuff dj_stylz? Does it burn when pointed at your skin really quickly?


----------



## Fretwise (Jul 2, 2006)

If anybody need help doing this just send me a PM with your email and I will send you some pictures with instructions


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Jul 3, 2006)

when i point it directly to my skin it tingles but doenst really burn anything.I wont be able to post up pics untill thursday so sit tight.


----------

